# What is your answer to this question?



## chads (Feb 15, 2011)

As an RC aircraft pilot, I used to hate the stupid questions I would get at the field such as "How high can it go?" and "Did you ever crash?" etc...

Now that I have completed my first IC engine I get a new stupid question.

"What are you going to use it for?"

I don't see why people can't appreciate the time and talent that goes into building an engine. 

Do you guys ever get this question. If so, what do you tell them?


----------



## milotrain (Feb 15, 2011)

It's that most people are educated to appreciate "things" and not "action". I'd speculate that it is because it's much easier to sell "things". So that "thing" you built, what do you use it for? Is a way for people educated in this manner to associate with your work, your job is to educate them differently so that they see value in the process.

Don't get me started on "how much did it cost?"

My favorite question I got when I was building an adapter for a BMW to a T5 transmissions: "wait... that works?" well no, nothing just works, everything takes time and effort to "work" and therefore everything can work with the proper time and effort. The other favorite is "how did you start?"


----------



## steamer (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh hell ya.  Why did you build a Steamboat?  Why wouldn't you want a regular boat that you can ski behind?...

 :

Dave


----------



## milotrain (Feb 15, 2011)

> "What are you going to use it for?"


I already did.

 :big:


----------



## Cedge (Feb 15, 2011)

Chads
Welcome to miniature engines. That question and several variations of it are heard at every venue where I've shown my engines. I also get it from friends, neighbors and family My current stock answer tends to be " It exists purely to entertain me until I'm looking up at the wrong side of the daisies". 

Others are...
Where can I get one?
What would you charge to make me one just like it?
Is yours for sale?
You want how much?!!!!!!
Why make one when you can buy one?
Don't you have better things to do with your time?

The truly clueless wouldn't understand any of the reasons anyway. 

Steve


----------



## jpeter (Feb 15, 2011)

I fly model rc helicopters. The first question I often get is, "Can you mount a gun on it?"


----------



## steamer (Feb 15, 2011)

You'll get a couple that want to buy it....and they think $50 is a real number....make sure you quote something truly outrageous....you never know they might bite, and you get a new Hardinge out of it :big:

I did....and no I didn't make the sale and get the Hardinge.... :'(


Dave


----------



## slick95 (Feb 15, 2011)

After watching my Odd N Ends running on the bench this guy looked at the RC model planes in my shop and said "what airplane you going to put that engine in?" ??? ??? ???

When I realized (unbelievably) he was serious I pointed to a J3 Cub model and said "that one." :big: :big: :big:

Crazy...

Jeff


----------



## steamer (Feb 15, 2011)

jpeter  said:
			
		

> I fly model rc helicopters. The first question I often get is, "Can you mount a gun on it?"




Welll......can you? :big:


----------



## Cedge (Feb 15, 2011)

None has topped the guy who thoughly chastised me for my collection not being under the care of a museum. It turned out he has just such a museum. To ice the cake, he had his attorney contact me to inform me he had a transfer agreement drawn up and awaiting my signature. You don't want to hear me repeat what he heard that day.

I still spot him from time to time, but the guy studiously avoids me, when I'm displaying. Hope springs eternal that he'll get stupid again, even if only for just a brief moment.

Steve


----------



## steamer (Feb 15, 2011)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Welll......can you? :big:




No no ...better yet....."well the power to weight ratio is a bit sub-optimal with Ma deuce, but the 30 cal maximizes the flight time /fire power ratio, and only cost a couple million". That should get the guys in the black suites showing up!.... ;D


----------



## bentprop (Feb 15, 2011)

Howmuchisit?About 12 years pocket money.

Waddisit?A water transmogrifier.

How long does it take to make it?3years(if it's a sensible looking cove,about 6 months).


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 15, 2011)

You can tell them it converts linear motion into rotational motion :big: 


I tell people a high price and then compare it to "The Mona Lisa". For roughly a million dollars less you can have a piece of art that actually does something. Leonardo da Vinci greatest works of art were not paintings. 

Of course the famous line that Michael Faraday and Ben Franklin used when approached with the same question. 

"Of what Good Is a Newborn Baby"

Kel


----------



## shred (Feb 16, 2011)

The local machining club meeting tends to consist of anywhere from a half-dozen to a dozen guys sitting around the tables in the back room of the BBQ place chatting about whatever. A couple months ago I had my partially-completed Stirling Bas there among other people's show-n-tell and a set of passers-by (man, wife, kid) asked us what was going on (typically passers-by give us a sideways glance and sort of scurry their way out the door). After some explanations that seemed to go a little bit over head came "What's that?" "A Stirling engine" "a Stirling engine, how nice... What are you going to use it for?" "Christmas Present".  ;D ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 16, 2011)

Chads: welcome to model engineering. 
I think we all get those . especially those of us that exhibit at shows.
the fact is sadly only a small segment of the population has any concept of making something with there hands and mind other than a simple paper airplane.
the you have to much time on your hands is likely one of the most trite and ignorant. 
but I have gotten the:
What does it do?
What is it for?
How long does it take to make one? 
Are they for sale?
...
Tin


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

No! this is wrong. Where is the moderator this thread should be stopped. 
This is not how we should behave, there is no such thing as a stupid question.
We should have the time and passion to see beyond the question. Show them our passion for our hobby, passion can be infectious.
By this demeaning thread all we are doing is bringing our hobby into disrespect. 

Please lets not do this sort of thing.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 16, 2011)

Wooww!  OK, I would by my estimate conservatively say that 99% of this thread has been in good humor only. Or at the very least with a smirk, as we've all had this question posed

 With one serious question.  How do you answer some the "interesting" questions.

I've meant no disrespect to anyone. Nor has anyone else been disrespectful...at least as far as I can tell.

Now Dave, please, expound on the demeaning portions?  I would like to hear

If your concerned that we suggest that we be insulting to the normal kind folk, I can assure you we are not and most understand passion.  They have their own passions, if they're industrious.

My run ins have been with people with way too much money.  They don't qualify in my book.

But please tell us what you think...

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 16, 2011)

> No! this is wrong. Where is the moderator this thread should be stopped.
> This is not how we should behave, there is no such thing as a stupid question.
> We should have the time and passion to see beyond the question. Show them our passion for our hobby, passion can be infectious.
> By this demeaning thread all we are doing is bringing our hobby into disrespect.
> ...


Dave I do no not see an real beef with this thread. You do have some valid points.



> there is no such thing as a stupid question.


 True and the questions here , at shows , and from family and friends are all answered respectfully. 

All folks here and at shows should be treated respectively and I believe 99. XX percent of the time they are.



> By this demeaning thread all we are doing is bringing our hobby into disrespect.


I have seen no demeaning comments made or anyone suggesting demeaning comments. 
Just a few guys blowing off a little steam about repeated frustrating comments from innocently ignorant folk. Not name calling they just do not understand . Yes we need to teach them machining engines is a fun hobby and I believe this is done here and at shows.
Tin


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Dave
		I don&#8217;t wish to go into individual threads, only to say we are lowering our own dignity by poking fun at people who do not understand why we do such things. (hence why I used the term demeaning threads)

All I am saying if we all took the time to see beyond the question, and just talk to them, then maybe we would not be seen as a bunch of arrogant so and so&#8217;s. 

These threads are just poking fun, it is for amusement only, it does not enhance our hobby to ourselves or anyone else.

I just don&#8217;t think we should we should do this type of thing &#8211; at least not on this forum.

I could be more specific but I really don&#8217;t want to. And yes I do believe in free speech.

Maybe it is just because I&#8217;m a &#8220;grumpy old so and so&#8221; but I like being a &#8220;grumpy old so and so&#8221; 

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

"Blowing off a little steam" ;D
Ah now that was good

Dave


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 16, 2011)

I have gone over this thread three or four times now and I have to say some, maybe all of these posts is better, reflect nothing more than what people have seen and heard about what they have accomplished. I love the one about the machine gun. As a past 3D pilot, non comp., I have heard that one many times. I just tell them, "You buy it, I'll mount it".
 We need to lighten up a little Dave, no you are not a grumpy guy, I hold that title proudly. These guys are quoting from experience, no more no less.
 There are a million stories in the Naked city, This is only one of them.

 "Bill Gruby


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 16, 2011)

Good Morning, Gents!

'Mrs. Tin" here.

Tin told me a bit about this thread, and left it open for me to read for myself (as he was desperately trying to get out the door to work; you'd think it was a MONDAY morning!  ).

As some of you know, I travel to many of the shows with Tin, and even exhibit a couple of engines I (mostly - with a bit of help  ) created. Many of the questions you shared have come our way over the years. It's kinda fun, being a woman exhibiter, with a pink engine no less, and actually being able to answer - honestly, and kindly, of course. When Tin gets started, he'll take them from the most basic, through the more complicated, explaining as he goes, and showing them several done in Lucite for just that reason. Our display has become very much a 'teaching station' - both for those who know nothing (which I can actually help with), and for those needing advise for some steps in the processes (Tin's really good at this!).

DaveH - I'd be pretty surprised if these other gents throw fun-intentioned comments out, without following with more rational explanations. (Back me up on this, will you, Gents? :-\). For myself, I wouldn't use the word 'stupid' - even though that's how it might feel to US (who know). But many, as Tin commented, are 'innocently ignorant'. And, as another put it (forgive me for not going back to give proper credit), the average person is so steeped in 'things', and what they're 'good for', that they do sometimes have to be educated about building engines just for the fun of it. Our kids/grandkids are so caught up in 'virtual' games, the real thing all too often eludes them. One of our great delights is when a younger person suddenly gets excited about MAKING something - and tugs dad/granddad away from our table to go home and DO it!!

Have to agree with Tin; I think the forum members are blowing off a little steam between themselves, and not intending to demean anyone. Neither do I think they would intentionally speak unkindly to anyone in person - with the exception of that museum dude, who was incredibly presumptuous!!!!! 

I wouldn't WANT to see this thread closed, as I've gotten some chuckles out of it myself! :big:

As to your being a 'grumpy old man' - nonsense! While I do believe the gents are just having a wee bit of fun with the questioners, if anyone IS actually, seriously being over-the-top in their comments to the uninitiated, they'll perhaps hesitate some the next time, because of your input. We all need to remember to think before we speak, and with 'age' should come wisdom - and respect is due.  :bow: 

Praying you have a GREAT DAY!!

"Mrs. Tin"

DaveH - Just caught your laugh at Tin's 'blowing off steam'. Funny, I MISSED the pun in that - and Tin may have, too! Sounds like you've already mellowed on this, and I'm glad!!


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I'm glad that's sorted! ;D

Dave


----------



## kcmillin (Feb 16, 2011)

I too believe that no ill intentions were displayed on this thread.

What is being left out is the rest of the conversation. I may answer this question with a "[email protected]$$" comment, but I always go into depth on why I do it, and more importantly how I do it. The comment is meant to be a News Headline for the story they are about to hear. 

I am sure for most people this is just the beginning of a long conversation on why we do what we do.

Kel


----------



## chads (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh No. 

I did'nt mean to start an argument here and maybe I should not of used the word "stupid" question. I'm the kind of person that gets upset when I go to the hardware store to make something work for a project and the salesperson ask's "what's it for?" I always think to myself, who cares what its for, I just need it...

This thread can be closed if you all wish. I never meant any harm. I just wanted to know what your response was to a question I have received many times over. There have been a couple members here that have made me laugh and I may just use those responses :big:

Chads


----------



## Wrist Pin (Feb 16, 2011)

No, don't close the thread because one poster thinks it is "demeaning".
One must remember that this is "The Break Room" where people "take 10" and let the topics wander. 

I have always been a "tinkerer" and many people I have run into over the years have been curious and impressed with some of the projects they have found me working on. Most are intrigued and want to know more. "How did you do that?" and "What are you going to do with it?" are their attempts to understand something they know nothing about or never thought of. It is their attempt to gain more knowledge. As most, if not all, posters here find a touch of humor in the questions, (hence the smirk), but we all recognize that this is a "teaching moment" where we can enlighten the questioner on topics they know nothing about.

It is that "Ahh Ha!" moment that gives us pleasure when we see the light bulb go on in their eyes! We have just altered the way someone looks at the world and maybe, just maybe, started that individual down a different path. Most questioners will do nothing with the info we have given them but they have new knowledge of how the world around them works and their natural curiosity is appeased. Perhaps the person we inspire is young and our gift to that person is vision, persistence and passion. What better gift can we give to youth?

Only the most crass, jaded grump would be snide or insulting to anyone asking questions about something the grump built, designed, drew, painted, crafted, whatever. Thank God, I have never run into anyone like that who "tinkers".

This is a small website in a small orbit of websites on a galaxy of other websites in a small corner of the place we call the internet. There are not many of us out there compared to other pursuits like baseball or golf. It is highly unlikely anything said here is going to go viral and be splashed across the six o'clock news. In "The Break Room" we can discuss the idiosyncrasies of the human race in a respectful manner and no one should be offended.


----------



## Paulsv (Feb 16, 2011)

I built an RC Marblehead class model sailboat (50 inches long) that used a servo for the rudder and a sail winch (a small servo controlled reversible electric motor with a 950 to 1 gear reduction to move an arm that was rigged with sheets and pulleys to pull in and let out the sails.) It was, of course, sailed by RC, and operated like any sailboat. Everyone who saw it, or saw me sailing it, asked where the propeller was, or what kind of motor powered it. After the tenth time or so, I had to grit my teeth and work very hard to kindly explain that it was an actual sailboat, and that the wind made it go. Most were excited to learn about it, but a few went away totally unconvinced.


----------



## mklotz (Feb 16, 2011)

> "What are you going to use it for?"



If I'm having one of my cynical, misanthropic days, I generally answer...

Building engines helps me to repress the powerful urge to kill people who ask stupid questions.


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

While I can understand the point of view that not every living person can possess infinite knowledge and may not know what every mechanism is used for, I can say that such questions of "what's it for?" are a bit oxymoronic at best. Most of these types of questions are inquired at model exhibition shows that have multitudes of like examples on display. Some of these same people that ask these questions have paid an entrance fee at the door. They had to realize that what they were forking over their hard earned cash for was the opportunity to see model engines. (aside: the point being they weren't attending a flower show, etc.) Thereby when the aforementioned question gets asked, it does in a simplistically logical sense, become what is being charged by many as being politically incorrect, a 'stupid question'. Does that infer that the person asking is stupid? No. (well maybe) Or is it meant to convey some lack of sensibilities of the person asking? (Yes and No) Truly the phrase, "a stupid question" relates to the lack of understanding of what something does, and most individuals, myself included, will ask for clarity in the simplest terms., "what's it for". Now on the other hand, if the same individual were to inquire "how is this device used?" or "what work applications could this device be applied?", would that be considered a "stupid question". I think not. The information being asked for is the same, it's just that the level of fundamental understanding has been elevated to indicate some sense of credibility on the person asking the question. It becomes more a matter of how an inquiry is made and not the lack of understanding towards the subject of interest. We all have asked "stupid questions" and if you are like me, (lord I hope not) I'm sure at some time, will do so again. We should all challenge ourselves to remember, there very well way be no stupid questions in life, but there certainly are entirely too many stupid answers. 
 :bow:
BC1
Jim


----------



## Cedge (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone who has publicly displayed their engines will attest to the fact that questions are a major part of the experience. When your bladder is screaming and the conversation is showing no sign of ending, you stand there and suffer as you patiently address each question. Yes... some of the questions are repeated many times and yes... sometime we do answer tongue in cheek, but a bit of humor is always a part of that. You generally don't last long if you are grumpy, because no one is having any fun, especially you.

I don't think anyone is being critical. Even those who don't quite get it, are at least curious, even if they never understand what we do or why we do it. Each question answered, no matter how innocuous, means the person leaves with a bit more knowledge. That probably covers the "why" as well as any reason I can think of.

Where can I get one?
*Each one is hand made so you'd have to build it*
What would you charge to make me one just like it?
*I'd be happy to discuss it, but it would be rather expensive*
Is yours for sale?
1-*Sorry, my grandsons already have the whole collection divided up, when I go.*
2- *$XXXX.XX (large dollars) might put me in the mood to consider it*
You want how much?!!!!!!
1- *It's the only one in the world, of its kind, so I'm just a little attached to it.*
2- *That just about covers my labor... I'm tossing all the metal in for free.*
Why make one when you can buy one?
*With prices at current levels, I can't afford to buy one, so I have to make my own*
Don't you have better things to do with your time?
1- *Yes.... but the bank robbery thing is why I'm retired.*
2- *Yes.... but the wife gets pretty tired after awhile*
3- *Yes.... but the neighbors kept reporting me.*
4- *Yes.... Do you like moonshine?*
5- *Yes.... but this makes it so much easier to be as eccentric as my grandkids think I am.*

Steve


----------



## bearcar1 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes.... Do you like moonshine? :noidea: :shrug::shrug: Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof} Rof}


BC1
Jim


----------



## milotrain (Feb 16, 2011)

If you are going to make a boiler and you are going to make steam you might as well make shine.

No ossifer Imanot making booze I'm making power, see the little engine?


----------



## Maryak (Feb 16, 2011)

DaveH  said:
			
		

> No! this is wrong. Where is the moderator this thread should be stopped.
> This is not how we should behave, there is no such thing as a stupid question.
> We should have the time and passion to see beyond the question. Show them our passion for our hobby, passion can be infectious.
> By this demeaning thread all we are doing is bringing our hobby into disrespect.
> ...



Maybe it's just me but as I read it..................the above is a very clever piece of humour :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Wrist Pin (Feb 16, 2011)

If that is his attempt at humor...I hope he keeps his day job.


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

Wrist Pin

I don't have a day job.

Dave


----------



## milotrain (Feb 16, 2011)

Dave, I think you were serious and I understand where you are coming from. I'll take it in the spirit it was given an try harder to bring the joy of working with my hands to others without being judgmental of their background. We all started somewhere, we all are ignorant of many things. It's good to be humble in the work. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## mklotz (Feb 16, 2011)

Lighten up, Dave. It's a hobby forum, not psychology class.

Have you ever exhibited at one of these shows? If you haven't, perhaps you should. The humor will make much more sense after you've endured enjoyed the questions of the attendees.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 16, 2011)

People ask me dumb questions about the model engines I build. They ask me dumb questions about the hot rods I build and drive. To be fair, I have probably, over the years, asked any number of dumb questions myself when talking to people who have hobbies I know nothing about. I had a great "Question" the other day at the local hobby shop when I showed them a video of my Kerzel hit and miss engine running.---I was asked "Wow---Thats a powerfull sounding engine---Couldn't ya put that in a dragster----or something???" I just laughed and told them that no, "hit and miss" engines probably wouldn't do to well in a race car. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 16, 2011)

Someone mentioned questions at the hardware store. 
I remember going to the local Ace to get some wire for my CNC project. 
I get asked "what is it for." I told the guy it was to power a pulse width modulator. His response was uh uh how many amps will it use. 
Not sure if he believed me or not but I did speak the truth.
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Feb 16, 2011)

It can be hard to keep a straight face at times. A group of us display our engines together at local farm and engine shows. One of the guys in the group has a really nice Miser Stirling that is a great little runner, however, it usually sits on static display. At one show, I convinced him to run it on ice. We raided the cooler and soon had it sitting atop a platform of ice and running merrily . 

The effort not to laugh out loud became a group thing when one of the visitors loudly explained to everyone standing there that the little engine was "making ice". At first we thought he was kidding, but it was soon obvious that he really believed it was indeed creating the ice. The rest of us valiantly kept our poker faces in place while the owner of the Stirling attempted to set the fellow straight. We were never quite sure he'd succeeded, after the guy walked away.

Steve


----------



## mklotz (Feb 16, 2011)

At an outdoor exhibition, I convinced one yahoo that my LTD Stirling, sitting on a freezer block, was being powered by neutrinos emanating from the black hole at the center of our galaxy.


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

Didnt like psychology much - found it a bit "wishy washy". I did study brain surgery (part time) so I could give some advice on that.

Dave


----------



## Maryak (Feb 16, 2011)

Not quite model engineering but we had a retired paramedic who volunteered as a general hand on our steam tug. We were warming through ready to get underway for our 1st trip of the day when he appeared on the plates with a couple of his mates. He then proceeded to explain to them in great detail what I was doing and how this hissing panting beast actually worked :-X

I fully understand what Steve is saying about poker faces. I almost wet myself at some of his statements, made completely seriously, with well rounded vowels, erudite technical phrases and in complete ignorance of what was happening or how it worked.

It does prove that "Ignorance is Bliss" 

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

Maryak

Is this for real:
he appeared on the plates
with a couple of his mates
Are these big plates or little people, nice bit of poetry though.

I use to do tap dancing 'til I fell off and hurt myself in the sink! 
Dave


----------



## steamer (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok I've been waiting all day to respond to this ;D







The above photo is of the engine room of the steamboat "Sabino"....I was a Volunteer Engineer on her, 1 day a month for 12 years.

As you can see...she's coal fired, with a big shovel

Besides answering the bells and running, and taking care of the engine, and the pumps, you also fired the boiler....YOUR BUSY!

The engine room is open to the view of the passengers and is about 5 feet down from the main deck.  As the engineer, your expected to converse with the passengers and answer their questions. The kids always asked the best questions....The grown ups...not so much.

Picture if you will the 140 F engine room with yours truly, sweating, covered in oil and coat dust, in mid swing with a large shovel of coal, signal bells ringing and have the "grown up" ask the following questions  ( these are all TRUE I swear)...and imagine if you will keeping a straight face and answering and polite and factual manner.

OK...do you have that image in your mind? Here we go..

"Is that real coal?"

"Where's the diesel?"

"What does this burn?"

Is there supposed to be a big fire there?

Is this boat on rails?

Is this electric powered...you know just for show?

Where's the bar?

"I can't imagine being so hard up that I needed to shovel coal for a living."

And I was a *^&$%( volunteer!!!!


Now granted, I would say at least 85% "get it"....the others........ Geeez!


Oh I forgot one...."Has this thing ever blown up?"


----------



## mklotz (Feb 16, 2011)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I fully understand what Steve is saying about poker faces. I almost wet myself at some of his statements, made completely seriously, with well rounded vowels, erudite technical phrases and in complete ignorance of what was happening or how it worked.



In that case, Bob, you'll probably appreciate this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLDgQg6bq7o[/ame]


----------



## Maryak (Feb 16, 2011)

DaveH  said:
			
		

> Maryak
> 
> Is this for real:
> he appeared on the plates
> ...



Of course it's for real ;D I'm a poit and I didn't knowit. *bang* 

Tap dancing has long been a favourite of mine and I fully understand the sinking feeling which accompanies a soapy washer. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Maryak (Feb 16, 2011)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> In that case, Bob, you'll probably appreciate this...



Thanks Marv,

I most certainly did. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## DaveH (Feb 16, 2011)

Well I'm off to bed.
Thank you all for a great time.
Best wishes 
Dave


----------



## jpaul (Feb 16, 2011)

For years I was a very shy person and as a consequence missed opportunities to learn from others. I went unnoticed or noticed but ignored. I sat in the back of the classroom and participated very little in classroom discussions. Then I noticed that participation and class grades seem to directly relate to one seating place. May I add that a number of my fellow students, the ones in the front with stupid questions, got better grades than I. and I admit, They were smarter! I had to make a move...up.

So, I have asked some "off the wall" questions" but not out of ignorance but interest. What hurts is when my questions were dismissed or ridiculed. I don't want to be "that guy". The fact that I opened myself to ask you about a subject that I obviously know little of, shows my appreciation of your experience and I would hope that you have enough pride in your accomplishments to share it with me.

BTW. Most exhibitors I have spoken with want to tell you ALL ABOUT their project. Which is the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## steamer (Feb 16, 2011)

As Mrs Tin said.  We all give a honest answer.....

Dave


----------



## chads (Feb 16, 2011)

I played a video of my H&M engine today at work. One of the guys replied, man that thing has a bad miss and that I should tune it. 

I kept my cool and explained how it works. ;D

Maybe I just expect everyone to be as smart as I am


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 16, 2011)

Hello Again, Gents!

I'm so glad Tin left this open, and I got a chance to read through your day of fun. Each and every one of you, sounds like someone I'd enjoy exhibiting next to at any show! I've seen pics of many of your projects, and love to tell people about the ten different guys who put together 'Team Build 1' with most never having met each other in person. Keep up the great work!! Also, I understand that some other forums haven't been very accommodating of hobby machinists, so am very, very glad to recommend THIS forum every chance I get. 

You guys are awesome! 

God Bless!

"Mrs. Tin"


----------



## Cedge (Feb 16, 2011)

Jpaul
Having been the very guy you described, in my younger days, he's not hard to recognize. Directly asking if he has a question often begins a pretty decent conversation. When I spot him, I work to draw him out and get him engaged. Sometimes he/she is a kid, but they often come in an adult sized package too. 

Thank the gods for one special USAF student squadron commander who forced me far out of my comfort zone. He refused to let me remain the shy kid, hiding out in the background. I'll never know what he saw within that shy young airman, but I'm happy today that he did. The funny thing about that statement is that I hated the guy to my very core, back then....LOL

Many years later, I learned that he was apparently the older brother of Jason Alexander, (George Kostanza) of the sitcom "Seinfeld" fame. 

Steve


----------



## Wrist Pin (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you Mrs. Tin
In the short time I have found and "haunted" this site, the posters have been very helpful with anyone who posted a question, (except my first, but we won't get into that here). In fact, I am so impressed with what these folks have accomplished, the wife and I are going to Waltham this Saturday to see these wondrous machines in person! 
Jim


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 17, 2011)

jpeter  said:
			
		

> I fly model rc helicopters. The first question I often get is, "Can you mount a gun on it?"



I mounted cameras on mine.


----------



## Longboy (Feb 17, 2011)

chads  said:
			
		

> Now that I have completed my first IC engine I get a new stupid question.
> 
> "What are you going to use it for?"
> 
> Do you guys ever get this question. If so, what do you tell them?


      ......I would tell them, "It helps me in dental school"! ......as they have their mouths wide open at seeing these engines run.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 18, 2011)

Exhibiting has taught me a lot as well. I have learned a lot about reading people body language and facial expressions. 
There are folks that know it all and have seen it all and just want to look. Some have no clue and are afraid of asking stupid questions and or do not know what questions to ask. Some think they know and tell explain how it works to there friends some are right some are not. ....
I try not to pigeon hole folks or classify them but give them as much information as they want to learn. the tin can turbine is a great conversation starter. 
Tin


----------



## Foozer (Feb 18, 2011)

jpaul  said:
			
		

> They were smarter!



Many have more knowledge or experience not necessarily smarter



> So, I have asked some "off the wall" questions"



Look to the small to see the big, videos of explosions show a shock wave that far exceeds the speed of the material blast. As it appears our universe is expanding could it not be that the initial big bang shock wave is pulling upon the fabric of space itself? you want off the wall?



> BTW. Most exhibitors I have spoken with want to tell you ALL ABOUT their project. Which is the way it is supposed to be.



Yippers

Robert


----------



## cl350rr (Feb 18, 2011)

I have encountered the " what are you gonna do with it" question several times recently and had to take a moment to remind myself that although I have been a mechanic for decades and dabbled in machining for nearly as long, up until I actually tried to get a home built engine to run, I had no idea how much work and care was involved in the process. 

it is easy for someone who has built an engine from scratch to look at another completed engine and appreciate the amount of time and care represented. it is not always easy for someone without that experience to realize that the satisfaction of completing the engine and getting it to function as designed is a suitable destination.

Randel


----------



## chads (Feb 18, 2011)

Well said !!!


----------



## DaveH (Feb 18, 2011)

I dont have any problems with people asking me stupid questions the first visitor I tell [email protected]# off!
And the second and the third after that no one talks to me for the rest of the day.

They dont call me Grumpy Ol Dave for nothing.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 19, 2011)

So most times when I show items I've CNCd I hear, "He didn't make it, the computer made it." Comments like that even come from machinists. When I fire up the v8 for the crowd I hear, "Looks like the computer made it."


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

Jim,

Seems you have a very special computer there. Did you make it yourself? 

Dave


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

Slightly off topic but every single person who has watched my little CNC mill has been fascinated just watching it. I still am  I love to watch it.


----------



## jpeter (Feb 20, 2011)

Dave, what you say is true. It's almost impossible for me to not watch the machine work. I always plan on doing something else during machining time but I rarely ever do. I almost always watch it cut. It's fascinating.


----------



## DaveH (Feb 20, 2011)

Jim
I hear you have a very special computer, that makes things for you.

Any chance you could supply me a few details ;D or is it still on the highly classified list.

Dave


----------

